# Crazy Hail!!



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/13)

Luckily the hail wasnt so bad by us but a couple of my friends posted these on Facebook :0 mother nature you crazy ***** lol


----------



## iPWN (28/11/13)

YOH !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

I just want to forget this storm. I want to lay in the fetus position, and suck my thumb, and wipe this portion from my memory.
Brandy will have to do!
Sometimes having a bike in traffic is 10 times better than the best sliced bread you can imagine. Today was NOT one of those days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/13)

lol one of the girls I was in school with posted this status:

Scariest experience ever!!! Driving in the peak of the storm. Got destroyed by hail, floated down Peter Road, couldn't see further than the hood of my car. If I never do that again it will be too soon

Apparently her car also got wrecked!!! So glad I was safe and sound indoors and my little car was under cover - even though the hail here was normal small hail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/11/13)

Was joke here by Zoo lake, lucky us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

i knew there was a reason that jhb salaries were higher on average. danger pay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

In my opinion, I need a helmet with wipers!
When the visor gets bad, i open it then i can see for a while. But when the spray taint my glass gets tainted i'm pretty much screwed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

